# Comment démarrer au Boot macOS Big Sur sans avoir la clé USB de branché ?



## Lodovic (8 Juin 2021)

Bonjour  

J'ai installé macOS Big Sur avec une clé USB construit avec OpenCore.

La question est la suivante comment faire pour que macOS Big Sur démarre au moment du Boot sans avoir la clé USB OpenCore de branché ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## ericse (8 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Il faut copier le contenu de la partition EFI de ta clé vers celle du disque : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Post-Install/universal/oc2hdd.html#grabbing-opencore-off-the-usb


----------



## Lodovic (9 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il faut copier le contenu de la partition EFI de ta clé vers celle du disque : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Post-Install/universal/oc2hdd.html#grabbing-opencore-off-the-usb


Bonjour,

Merci pour le lien et pour les infos   

Bonne journée.

a+


----------

